# Taking Clomid during cycle?



## Sicwun88 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just finished reading an article about taking clomid during your cycle?

I've never heard anything about this before? I've used hcg during a cycle but I know there's mixed views about this!

Does anyone use clomid during a cycle?


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2020)

Just a thought, but I could see it if you're prone to gyno, but your E2 levels aren't high enough to warrant an AI.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2020)

Only if you want to be blind at the end of your cycle.

Clomid side effect to benefit ratio is awful, especially long term. Save it for PCT if at all.

If you feel the need to run a SERM which I dont recommend, Nolvadex maybe but even then, there are much better options to control estrogen during a cycle.

If you have to keep your natural test going(you don't IMO) use hcg


----------

